# Armed Right wingers take over Federal Building, call for armed insurrection.



## rdean (Jan 3, 2016)

Armed protesters at national wildlife refuge say government force would risk lives | Fox News

At a Sunday news conference at the refuge, Ammon Bundy* renewed a call for other "patriots" to come join the occupation.*

"We are asking people to come because we need to be united and have a strong defense," he said.

But Harney County Sheriff Dave Ward said the protesters were no patriots.

"These men came to Harney County claiming to be part of militia groups supporting local ranchers, *when in reality these men had alternative motives to attempt to overthrow the county and federal government in hopes to spark a movement across the United States*," Ward said in a statement.

Armed group takes over Oregon wildlife refuge building  - CNN.com

(CNN)Armed anti-government protesters have taken over a building in a federal wildlife refuge in Oregon, accusing officials of unfairly punishing ranchers who refused to sell their land.

One of them is Ammon Bundy, the 40-year-old son of Nevada rancher Cliven Bundy, who is well-known for anti-government action.

He spoke by phone to CNN Sunday morning. Asked several times what he and those with him want, he answered in vague terms, saying that they want the federal government to restore the "people's constitutional rights."

"I don't like the militia's methods," local resident Monica McCannon told KTVZ. "They had their rally. Now it's time for them to go home. People are afraid of them."

"Five years ago, a federal grand jury charged Dwight and Steven Hammond with committing arson on public lands and endangering firefighters," Williams wrote for the newspaper. "Steven Hammond was also found guilty of committing a second arson in 2006."

The prosecutor said witnesses saw the Hammonds illegally slaughter a herd of deer on public land.

"At least seven deer were shot with others limping or running from the scene," Williams wrote.

He said a teenage relative of the Hammonds testified that Steven Hammond gave him a box of matches and told him to start the blaze. "The fires destroyed evidence of the deer slaughter and took about 130 acres of public land out of public use for two years," the prosecutor wrote.

-----------------------------

They claim they are doing it in defense of the Constitution.  Think they ever read it?

If these guys had been black or Hispanic instead of white Rednecks, the government would have moved in with tanks and carpet bombing.  Just to make sure they get every one.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 3, 2016)

Maybe send their families in with them and let them take care of them with water and power off.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 3, 2016)

Of course they think every kook there is a "good guy with a gun".  What a bunch of crazies the right has become.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 3, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> Of course they think every kook there is a "good guy with a gun".  What a bunch of crazies the right has become.


nice tent Omar....


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 3, 2016)

rdean said:


> Armed protesters at national wildlife refuge say government force would risk lives | Fox News
> 
> At a Sunday news conference at the refuge, Ammon Bundy* renewed a call for other "patriots" to come join the occupation.*
> 
> ...



Not even going to comment on your little rant on the end except to say I disagree...

Now with that written if the Bundy Clan want to go out in a blaze of glory then oblige them, and then bury them there...


----------



## rdean (Jan 3, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Armed protesters at national wildlife refuge say government force would risk lives | Fox News
> ...


Rant?

This:

If these guys had been black or Hispanic instead of white Rednecks, the government would have moved in with tanks and carpet bombing. Just to make sure they get every one.

Sounds more like truth.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 3, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Maybe send their families in with them and let them take care of them with water and power off.


Or worse.  Trump said we should kill the families of terrorists.  I wonder if his supporters agree in this situation?


----------



## PredFan (Jan 3, 2016)

You push Americans too far, shit like this happens. We need more of it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 3, 2016)

rdean said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...




News to us that David koresh and company was black.


----------



## Onyx (Jan 4, 2016)

Sorry guys, but we need a revolution.

Radicals will look at this event and the subsequent success or failure, and will either be encouraged or discouraged to commit acts of domestic terrorism and revolt against the government. I hope they succeed.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 4, 2016)

As usual, crazy right wingers want a civil war.


----------



## Onyx (Jan 4, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> As usual, crazy right wingers want a civil war.


How oppressive and authoritarian does the government need to be before liberals will start wanting civil war too? At very least people can recognize that the government continues to get larger and more active in projecting its power in state and out of state.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 4, 2016)

Onyx said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, crazy right wingers want a civil war.
> ...




Quit whining. Nobody is oppressing you. You're just a childish idiot looking for something to complain about.


----------



## Agit8r (Jan 4, 2016)

Mormon ISIS


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 4, 2016)

rdean said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I didn't know all the Branch Davidians were black in fact many were kids and the fucking government had no problem burning them alive


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 4, 2016)

randy weavers wife was white and holding her infant in her arms when she was shot down....

if these people are truly patriots let them go to the me and fight.....works for me..


they government should remove them today......this is simply bullshit in camo


----------



## miketx (Jan 4, 2016)

The libtard, or LT, which is a conundrum, is all about feeling and image. Nothing substantial enters the LT collective because if it were to do so, the libtard would start to diminish and would eventually awaken and be able to see how stupid they have been all their life. The LT will profess to know, just from the non existent tone of a sentence, since they want to appear to be all knowing to lesser, under-developed LT's, that the person stating the remark cannot be telling the truth, and therefore, because LT-ism is in itself, make believe, nothing they say can affect the LT.

What this means is this:

If a LT sees a pile of shit sitting on the floor and a conservative tells him that "The shit has writing on it!", the LT will profess loudly for all other LT's, that he knows the conservative must be lying, and to prove it states loudly, "He knows I can't read shit without my glasses."


LT = mind reading pile of shit. They know what everybody is thinking.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 4, 2016)

Its bad parenting...Cliven Bundy is a bad parent...his kid is a convicted felon and a meth monster...this is the result of bad white culture and bad parenting.....


----------



## Camp (Jan 4, 2016)

miketx said:


> The libtard, or LT, which is a conundrum, is all about feeling and image. Nothing substantial enters the LT collective because if it were to do so, the libtard would start to diminish and would eventually awaken and be able to see how stupid they have been all their life. The LT will profess to know, just from the non existent tone of a sentence, since they want to appear to be all knowing to lessor, under-developed LT's, that the person stating the remark cannot be telling the truth, and therefore, because LT-ism is in itself, make believe, nothing they say can affect the LT.
> 
> What this means is this:
> 
> ...


What does this have to do with the LT? The LT is an abbreviation for the Long Trail, a long distance hiking trail that traverses New Hampshire.
Conservatives plagiarize everything and then play like they have creative minds.


----------



## miketx (Jan 4, 2016)

Camp said:


> What does this have to do with the LT? The LT is an abbreviation for the Long Trail, a long distance hiking trail that traverses New Hampshire.
> Conservatives plagiarize everything and then play like they have creative minds.



Now that shit is funny! A perfect example of the walled off libtard collective that lets nothing in.

LT, in my example above, is set to equal LibTard, libtard. You really need to home those mind reading LT skills a little. You must be one of the lesser libtards.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 4, 2016)

2nd Amendment whiners, your day has arrived!!

Every gun licker who has threatened "we came unarmed, this time", here is your chance! You loooove to threaten people well here is your golden opportunity to show 'big gumment' who's really in charge!

So we should expect, what, thousands, or millions to show up to defend this man's 2nd Amendment rights and show the government what a bunch of angry double-chins with converted AK-47s can do?

Or will 99.999% of gun lickers stay home because all of their mouth foaming is just that, they love to hear themselves talk tough but its just talk. It is just another way for them to feel good.

A shot heard 'round the doughnut shop.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 4, 2016)

*Bundy son’s arrest shows disparate race treatment: advocates*

*Ryan Bundy, 42, who is white, struggled with officers outside a Utah courthouse while getting cuffed Tuesday. The rancher, wanted for taking a stray horse out of an animal shelter, wasn’t injured and officers never even pulled out their guns during the ordeal — which could have ended more violently if he was black, some argued while pointing to cases like that of killed Staten Island man Eric Garner.*
*






AP*
*Ryan Bundy, son of infamous cattle rancher Cliven Bundy, was arrested without getting hurt by police officers, but civil rights experts say things could have gotten violent had Ryan Bundy been black.*


----------



## Camp (Jan 4, 2016)

miketx said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > What does this have to do with the LT? The LT is an abbreviation for the Long Trail, a long distance hiking trail that traverses New Hampshire.
> ...


I know what you were implying, I was mocking you.


----------



## miketx (Jan 4, 2016)

Camp said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



I really figured you were.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 4, 2016)

Yeah an empty building on a piece of federal land in the middle of nowhere

OOOHHHH SCARY


----------



## miketx (Jan 4, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> 2nd Amendment whiners, your day has arrived!!
> 
> Every gun licker who has threatened "we came unarmed, this time", here is your chance! You loooove to threaten people well here is your golden opportunity to show 'big gumment' who's really in charge!
> 
> ...



I hope the gravity of the situation takes over and you slam into Uranus.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 4, 2016)

miketx said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd Amendment whiners, your day has arrived!!
> ...



Are you texting from the site? Have your AR-15 resting on the window sill ready for action?

Or are you still sitting in front of your pc because the 2nd Amendment really isn't anything important to you.


----------



## miketx (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't have an Ar-15.

Looks like to me, from what I have seen on this forum, the education system in this country has done a wonderful job of turning out treasonous fools such as yourself.  

I see the French surrender flag you fly is appropriate for you.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 4, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> 2nd Amendment whiners, your day has arrived!!
> 
> Every gun licker who has threatened "we came unarmed, this time", here is your chance! You loooove to threaten people well here is your golden opportunity to show 'big gumment' who's really in charge!
> 
> ...


they are not protesting because the second amendment is in danger


----------



## miketx (Jan 4, 2016)

Skull Pilot, facts do not matter to the LT collective. It only matters what they ordain it to be.


People really need to study or at least give a cursory read to their Constitution before they decide who the nuts are in this case. The Constitution only gives the central government permission to own 10 square miles around the capitol and to temporarily own land that it's military bases or on. When those bases are closed the land is to go back to the States in which the bases reside. Teddy Roosevelt was a groveling socialist. He's the one that started National Parks and National Forests in direct violation of the Constitution. That's what progressive do.

Or to put it more plainly:

The Constitution does not delegate power to the federal government to own lands for parks, forests, grazing, oil drilling, etc. The federal government may lawfully own lands ONLY to carry out the enumerated powers: eg., it may own and operate military bases, forts, dockyards (Art. I, Sec. 8, next to last clause); federal courthouses (Art. I, Sec. 8, clause 9 & Art. III); post offices (Art. I, Sec. 8, clause 7); the mint (Art. I, Sec. 8, clause 5); the patent & copyright building (Art. I, sec. 8, clause 8); and such.


Now, I know at least one of the LT collective will say I am lying, but that's to be expected.....
__________________


----------



## miketx (Jan 4, 2016)

Eric Holder was part of an armed fed take over back in the day. Why no outrage from the LT collective on that?


As college student, Eric Holder participated in ‘armed’ takeover of former Columbia University ROTC office


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 4, 2016)

miketx said:


> I don't have an Ar-15.
> 
> Looks like to me, from what I have seen on this forum, the education system in this country has done a wonderful job of turning out treasonous fools such as yourself.
> 
> I see the French surrender flag you fly is appropriate for you.



You're a loser is all. While the best of humanity shows support for the French after the terrorist attacks in Paris, you cling to G W Bush's lame legacy of hatred for the French.

Why are you at home whining like usual? Shouldn't you be at the side of your fellow gun lickers 'showin the gubment' who's the boss by exercising your 2nd amendment rights?

Right, you are too scared and lazy to actually do anything. Carry on Barney Fife.


----------



## miketx (Jan 4, 2016)

How do you ALWAYS know what I'm thinking? Oh, must be a libtard. But my opinion on the french was cemented way before Bush. That happened when I saw the french bend over and spread 'em for the nazis.  Much like libtards do. Yessiree, that french surrender flag fits you to a T!


----------



## miketx (Jan 4, 2016)

i had no idea bush thought of them as cowards. one more reason to like bush, and despise the black faggot in the white house.


obastard says isis contained, next day france found out what ole bath house meant by that.


----------



## regent (Jan 4, 2016)

The whole rebellion may fold because two guy are arguing over who gets to be John Wayne.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 5, 2016)

President Assad would support the Free American Army and their fight for the constitutional rights. The Regime wants to take their soil and their arms but luckily the rebels are still in possession of both, and Ubumu´s regime clowns cannot do anything.


----------



## Agit8r (Jan 5, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Maybe send their families in with them and let them take care of them with water and power off.



They can't even take care of themselves.  They are on social media begging for snacks and clothing, because they didn't bring any women to make them sandwiches or wash their magical underwear.


----------



## miketx (Jan 5, 2016)

Agit8r said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe send their families in with them and let them take care of them with water and power off.
> ...



Yesssss! The libtard mind reading know it all collective has spake! Give that man a douche!


----------



## Camp (Jan 5, 2016)

miketx said:


> Eric Holder was part of an armed fed take over back in the day. Why no outrage from the LT collective on that?
> 
> 
> As college student, Eric Holder participated in ‘armed’ takeover of former Columbia University ROTC office


There is no real evidence those students were armed. Actually, not evidence at all except for the claim of a rw blogger. The Times reported they were armed with pillow cases and bed sheets. The building was not being used and owned by the Univesity. I had been used by the ROTC, but was unused at the time. The Univesity never even asked them to leave, so they were not even trespassing. They ended up  agreeing to make the building a student center for African American students.
Most of this information is contained in your own dopey rw agenda slanted link if you bothered to read it.
Sources like that depend on dopes reading the title and ignoring the content.


----------



## miketx (Jan 5, 2016)

you must have been there with them.


----------



## Camp (Jan 5, 2016)

miketx said:


> you must have been there with them.


No need, I just read your link and one other one to confirm what was in the link.


----------



## miketx (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you for reading the link to confirm what was in the link. The link thanks you and the links link thanks for linking the confirmation.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 5, 2016)

PredFan said:


> You push Americans too far, shit like this happens. We need more of it.


When will you be arriving there?


----------



## Camp (Jan 5, 2016)

miketx said:


> Thank you for reading the link to confirm what was in the link. The link thanks you and the links link thanks for linking the confirmation.


Your welcome.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 5, 2016)

Onyx said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, crazy right wingers want a civil war.
> ...


Help!  Help!   I'm being oppressed!


----------



## bodecea (Jan 5, 2016)

miketx said:


> I don't have an Ar-15.
> 
> Looks like to me, from what I have seen on this forum, the education system in this country has done a wonderful job of turning out treasonous fools such as yourself.
> 
> I see the French surrender flag you fly is appropriate for you.


So, brave hero, are you in Oregon helping out these so-called patriots or not?


----------



## PredFan (Jan 5, 2016)

bodecea said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > You push Americans too far, shit like this happens. We need more of it.
> ...



Can't you read, moron? They were pushed, I was not. How fucking stupid are you exactly?


----------



## miketx (Jan 5, 2016)

> So, brave hero, are you in Oregon helping out these so-called patriots or not?



I don't think they need any more help.

Anytime anyone who is not a part of the libtard collective disagrees with the libtardia sickness, the 'tards pull out the same cliche remarks. It's comical. But you should wait. Stop the cycle of madness. Stop drinking the koolaid. Soon, a thought will penetrate the barrier around what is left of your brain and a clear thought may enter. You may one day be free of the vacuous vapidness of libtardism.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 5, 2016)

miketx said:


> > So, brave hero, are you in Oregon helping out these so-called patriots or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So...you are all talk.   Color me surprised.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 5, 2016)

bodecea said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > > So, brave hero, are you in Oregon helping out these so-called patriots or not?
> ...




They don't  want to get off their fat ass and actually do anything to back up their rhetoric.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 5, 2016)

rdean said:


> Armed protesters at national wildlife refuge say government force would risk lives | Fox News
> 
> At a Sunday news conference at the refuge, Ammon Bundy* renewed a call for other "patriots" to come join the occupation.*
> 
> ...


----------



## regent (Jan 5, 2016)

In 1794  as Washington was president the famed Whiskey Rebellion took place. Washington sent 15000 troop and squashed the rebellion. 150 were arrested and two sentenced to be hanged for treason. Later Washington pardoned all.
Today we may have a Bundy rebellion on our hands, so which takes priority, people rebelling or the laws of the laws of the United States? The same laws that presidents take an oath to uphold?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 5, 2016)

Agit8r said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe send their families in with them and let them take care of them with water and power off.
> ...




I'll send them a box of pacifiers. With that many big old babies, they are bound to be needed.


----------



## miketx (Jan 15, 2016)

> They don't  want to get off their fat ass and actually do anything to back up their rhetoric.



Pardon me libtard, but taking the building is doing something.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 15, 2016)

The supporters of the hillbillies in Oregon think the best way to support them is with their ass in a chair, typing.

Oh what rebels!


----------



## regent (Jan 18, 2016)

miketx said:


> > They don't  want to get off their fat ass and actually do anything to back up their rhetoric.
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me libtard, but taking the building is doing something.


Like college kids taking a dorm. As long as they're just playing soldier and not hurting anybody let's leave them alone for now. Soon they will start a squabble as to who gets to  be John Wayne, or who was faster on the draw, then it's home to mommy.


----------



## miketx (Jan 18, 2016)

regent said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > > They don't  want to get off their fat ass and actually do anything to back up their rhetoric.
> ...



Oh yeah? Then why don't you take your America hating ass out there and settle it, mommies boy?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 18, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> The supporters of the hillbillies in Oregon think the best way to support them is with their ass in a chair, typing.
> 
> Oh what rebels!


They definitely are.  Don't forget to send snacks, y'all.


----------



## 12icer (Jan 18, 2016)

liberals and governments kill more, and destroy more than any group in the world. If Conservatives decided to act stupid like they do, and really bring the fight to them it would be over in short order, and the liberals would be eradicated. What you liberal IQ deficient clones don't understand is we like the comic relief all stupid liberals provide with their monoplanic mental capacity.


----------



## regent (Jan 18, 2016)

miketx said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Are you suggesting that people who do not approve of people taking over government buildings hate America?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 18, 2016)

*Occupy this: Anti-Bundy couple vows to camp outside Oregon refuge and torment militants until they leave*

"They are here, they say, because our laws and public land deserve the dignity and protection of people standing up peacefully yet forcefully against those who would steal them at gunpoint"


----------



## bodecea (Jan 18, 2016)

12icer said:


> liberals and governments kill more, and destroy more than any group in the world. If Conservatives decided to act stupid like they do, and really bring the fight to them it would be over in short order, and the liberals would be eradicated. What you liberal IQ deficient clones don't understand is we like the comic relief all stupid liberals provide with their monoplanic mental capacity.


Oh look...fantasies.


----------



## 12icer (Jan 18, 2016)

Best you can do? Facts bother you? I guess it depends on who is the occupier huh? Guess it's okay for THE RIGHT (according to you, BLM, ows, weather underground, timothy mcveigh all the other  liberal dimocrats etc) GROUP of people to occupy, and destroy things, commit violent acts, and kill people , but not okay for someone to try to be able to use PUBLIC taxpayer lands huh?


----------

